# This is our Florida



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: This is our Florida
Last week's full moon Florida Fisherman's over night trip deep into the heart of our Gulf of Mexico returned Sunday morning with the entire boat completely limited out, two day limit 20 each, of Middle Ground's sized mangrove snapper:

Can we do it again on the dark side of the moon phase? Only one way to find out...let's go see together:

It's always an honor to have ladies fishing with us. Joining us today for her first 39 hour snapper trip Is St. Pete's own Cynthia of 'Paintings by Cynthia.' This young lady is a real pro at catching the very good eating grey snapper on 1/2 day trips. Can she master the 'art' of harvesting
the hard to fool deep water mangrove snapper? Keep an eye on the lady in the green shirt as we find out together:

As we leave beautiful Madeira Beach, the weather is picture Florida perfect. Low humidity, a balmy 85 degrees, and a gentle breeze over crystal clear warm water...'This is our Florida' in November.


Ok! Let's get serious about fishing. Will, an expert's expert, shares his vast experience. When Will talks; we are all ears:

Mr. Sumrall shows us how to troll for king fish. 

The heavens are on fire:

Let's get ready to beat the elusive mango snapper at his own game. He may be tricky, but so are we:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Let's get ready to beat the elusive mango snapper at his own game. He may be tricky, but so are we:



Here comes out lady in green. To date Cynthia has sold well over 300 paintings. Looks like she has also mastered another 'art' form:


This fishing thing is getting serious:



Here comes the sun. Hope the fish are still hungry:

They are:




Deep water kings:


Between stops let's troll for tuna:



Here comes the gags:




Dan, sir that is a mahi to be proud of:

This is turning into another major mango catch:



Fish like that will put smiles on anyone's face:




The mangrove snapper have been feeding all night and day. 'This is our Florida!'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We are, 'fished-out,' and hungry. Time to visit Chef Tammy. Wonder what feast our 'Jersey Girl' has for us this evening? Let's get ready for some serious good ol' Southern eating. Nothing beats tender pot roast seasoned to perfection with the best red potatoes, and tender young carrots:


Cynthia, your dad, David, Mineola, Texas, can be proud of the woman you have become. What an honor to have you on the Florida Fisherman ll. The only thing that would have made this trip even better would have been if your dad could have joined us:


Back at the dock it's all smiles and a mountain of fish:




The in the money grouper hit the scales at 16 pounds, and the snapper weighed in at a whopping 9.5 pounds.



On 11/13 we have another shot at mangos, and then, November 19, is another big one; the last deep-drop trip of the season. We will be fishing in waters approaching 1,000 feet deep. This is going to be big; really BIG!

The best of fishing, hunting, food, weather, and people.
This is our Florida!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Always love reading your posts Mr. Harbison....isn't it getting about time for some cooler weather and some hog hunting maybe?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Never a bad write up!!! Great trip again!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Fish & Hogs*

:thumbsup: Thanks guys! I put everything I have into each & every report. Knowing that people like them makes every single minute time well spent. 
Hogging: I am facing cataract surgery. Until I have my operation I am afraid of shooting a cow thinking it was a hog. As soon as I can see again, those darn hogs had better watch out. 

Best to one & all! Bob H.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WoW!!!! another great report. Thanks


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! You are the reason I do what I do.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Another great one Mr Bob, keep after it Sir!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Will continue as long as I can.

Why we like Florida fishing so much!
The mighty king

at its very best. This is our Florida!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

As stated in my report, 'This is our Florida,' Cynthia is a real pro at catching the very good eating grey snapper on 1/2 day trips. Cyn proved it today, 11/17/15, with this excellent catch: 

Cyn has proven to be a master of both 1/2 day and over-night deep water fishing. What an honor having this 'fisher-girl' representing Hubbard's Marina, our sport, and the state of Florida. Your dad, David, can be very proud of his daughter.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

As I sit here working the night shift, reading your report brings a smile to my face.
For that I thank you.
This is our Florida.
From hog hunting in Frost Proof.
To Snook fishing off Pine Island.
To Tarpon fishing at the dam at C 54 canal on the Indian River side.
To to to.........
This is our Florida.
And fishing with you sir is now on my bucket list


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. I too have fished & hunted allover Florida. Think of the 'tales' we could tell. Sir, it would be an honor to welcome you to the Florida Fisherman ll. Please let me know when; I want to make sure I am there. 
Thanks! Bob H.


----------

